

Google drops Pwn2Own sponsorship, posts $1MM Chrome bounty - tptacek
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/google-drops-pwn2own-sponsorship-posts-1-mln-chrome-bounty/

======
devicenull
I suspect we will see a lot of things like this.. if you aren't required to
disclose the exploit used, there's very little reason for vendors to continue
to participate.

